
Announcing Kommons Beta - _pius
http://kommons.tumblr.com/post/1121571353/announcing-kommons-beta
======
devmonk
Interesting concept, but they're going to limit their audience to liberal U.S.
residents by picking on Palin in the post there and here which is linked to in
the upper right-hand side of the site: <http://kommons.com/questions/3>

I don't think that is helpful for getting more people interested in it. Celebs
and others "blocking" questions is something that happens when anyone is
trying to protect their image.

In addition, having a single list of questions and a Twitter-centric
@(some_id) way of referencing people and other entities (corps, brands, etc.)
seems limited. Why not have a search page that has mined names from Twitter,
Wikipedia, etc.? Also, for the the selectbox currently being populated with
suggestions in the upper-right, how do you determine how many of the multitude
of people should show up? It would seem that eventually there will be too many
to pick from that easily? I think a more advanced search is in order, and
possible a dedicated page.

Finally, the name looks a little like Apache Commons was taken over by Russia.
:) I say that somewhat jokingly, but remember the made-for-T.V. series
"Amerika" in the 80s? All it takes is changing a C to a K and you have added a
little cold-war Russia flavor, at least to older Americans that remember it:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092316/>

